# Online Proofing Gallery?



## D-B-J (Sep 5, 2014)

I am setting up class photo's for pets, as one of my good friends is a well known dog trainer, and many of her clients have expressed interest in class photos.  I have the pricing and all the setup, but I need a way to host proofs for clients. I have a website on squarespace.... but have no proofing gallery. Can squarespace do it?  Is there another website I should use?

Jake


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 5, 2014)

I don't know much square space, but I use Picture Pro and absolutely love it.

Photography Online Proofing & Shopping Cart - PicturesPro

Its a little more up front, but its self hosting so you have complete control over everything and no monthly fees.

My website is in my sig if you want to see it in action.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 5, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> I don't know much square space, but I use Picture Pro and absolutely love it.
> 
> Photography Online Proofing & Shopping Cart - PicturesPro
> 
> ...



Damn.  Seems "expensive." I know it's not really, but I need to make a few dollars--I feel like I've spent so much upfront already... Looks really smooth though. 

Jake


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 5, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> I don't know much square space, but I use Picture Pro and absolutely love it.
> 
> Photography Online Proofing & Shopping Cart - PicturesPro
> 
> ...



Whoops. Doesn't work with squarespace anyway...


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 5, 2014)

It would replace sqaurespace.

I installed Picture Pro in a sub folder and my homepage is 'custom', so I can change that anytime I want without affecting picture pro.

Reason I did this, some template online system, aren't as SEO friendly, so I have more control over a homepage rather than a whole system.

And I like changing out photos often.

Its a lot of money up front but its only a one time fee and you get all the updates for free. So its not that bad.

I had another system (Photography Online Ordering), but I really didn't like that system at all. It just felt too 'templately' and boxed in.


----------



## paigew (Sep 5, 2014)

I use shootproof. It is free if you have under 100 photos. If you have more it is 10$ a month. They have price sheets, drop ship printing, direct digital downloading, website integration...I'm happy to pm you a gallery I have open if you want to check it out.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 5, 2014)

paigew said:


> I use shootproof. It is free if you have under 100 photos. If you have more it is 10$ a month. They have price sheets, drop ship printing, direct digital downloading, website integration...I'm happy to pm you a gallery I have open if you want to check it out.



That'd be great! I just signed up for a free trial and made my own subdomain (proofs.redskiesphotography.com).  I would love to see what a full gallery looks like, thanks!

Jake


----------



## paigew (Sep 5, 2014)

pm sent


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 5, 2014)

paigew said:


> pm sent



Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

